# SWEET HUNT



## teamwaterfowl_mn (Nov 19, 2009)

*Just made it out to Nodak for the first time last night and oh was it fun.
Got to the hotel at about 3:30 and went out on our evening scout to find a slough filled with with what had to of been at least 5000 malls and probably a 1000 cacklers. we were gonna hunt it the next day but decided we were gonna put the sneak on and belly crawl with two guns each. we got up to the edge of the slough and started blasting. after our first round of shots we had 4 geese 2 hens and 3 drakes. we managed to load our guns again and get 3 more malls. This was the shoot of our lives. we had never seen so many birds at one time. After we got our boat in the water to pick up our birds it was almost dark so we headed back to the hotel for some drinking. We went back the next morning a little hung but we only seen a few birds. :beer: :beer: I cant wait to go out again tonight on the new slough we found. We will be coming to Nodak for years to come.*


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

thats so funny


----------



## teamwaterfowl_mn (Nov 19, 2009)

I KNOW THE BIRDS ARE SO EASY TO KILL OUT HERE , JUST GOTTA FIND UM


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

HA HA!


----------



## CDK (Aug 1, 2005)

What the hell no biters.


----------



## Prairie Dweller (Jul 4, 2009)

Please at least tell me you had time to put your warpaint and black hoodie on before the taking your meatstick photos.

And I'm just a bit hurt that you didn't thank North Dakota! Ungrateful SOB. :******:

PD


----------



## Kris brantner (Sep 22, 2009)

6000 birds, and you only shot 12? havent you ever heard of waiting till you get your ducks in a row? should of shot them on the water!


----------



## bud69652 (Feb 6, 2006)

You should have been using 7 1/2 lead shot. Kill more that way. It's cheaper too!


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

What a troll... I can't believe there are not any bites. Bwaaaaaaaaa...


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

If he was a true hardcore waterfowler, he wouldn't have even had to put on a sneak...just stuck his AR-15 out the truck window and started blasting the ducks on the water. Now that's WAKIN' 'EM AND STACKIN' 'EM!!! :sniper:


----------



## Goose Unit (Apr 28, 2008)

Wow some people just dont get it :******:


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Bingo first biter!


----------



## 9erfan (Oct 18, 2007)

:withstupid:


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Finaly :lol:


----------



## Troy Potter (Nov 9, 2007)

edgeucate 6000 birds by shooting them off there roost. I wonder why they did not come back???


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

And another


----------



## troubleinthestubble (Oct 8, 2009)

Why would you sneak the roost so the birds can just fly south? Of course you would do that, some people jsut need to get a clue


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

THis one should break wide open soon!!!!


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

bluebird said:


> THis one should break wide open soon!!!!


It kind of is already but it's a pretty slow start. teamwaterfowl MN needs to ad a bit of fuel to the fire to speed up the process I guess.


----------



## floortrader (Feb 5, 2009)

If this story is true here are some people Nodak or Texas can do without.


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

can't you put up some photos


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

:lol: Yeah pictures would help.


----------



## teamwaterfowl_mn (Nov 19, 2009)

i swear it was like taking candy from a baby. That same slough was holding birds tonight and we had an even better shoot. we called our buddy from Wisconsin to come on over so we were able two get a few more birds this time. we had another all time Nodak 5 minute shoot before dark. Here are the pics. THANK YOU NORTH DAKOTA.

 

We didnt even need to bring those decoys on this trip. they never got used


----------



## Franchi 9-12 (Oct 16, 2008)

how old are you?


----------



## sodakhunter13 (Feb 2, 2007)

lol Nick did you really just fall for that?


----------



## Prarie Hunter (Jul 11, 2008)

Wow those look like some late season birds


----------



## teamwaterfowl_mn (Nov 19, 2009)

defiantly northern birds for sure


----------



## waterfowl wingnut (Sep 19, 2009)

Based on your view of waterfowl hunting, you guys should come deer hunt by sitting in your truck and watch for deer to hit the flats after someone actually gets out and walks something...

Wait .. don't forget the PBR too


----------



## Scott LeDuc (Aug 4, 2008)

teamwaterfowl_mn said:


> i swear it was like taking candy from a baby. That same slough was holding birds tonight and we had an even better shoot. we called our buddy from Wisconsin to come on over so we were able two get a few more birds this time. we had another all time Nodak 5 minute shoot before dark. Here are the pics. THANK YOU NORTH DAKOTA.
> 
> 
> 
> We didnt even need to bring those decoys on this trip. they never got used


Nice touch adding the Sconi to the mix. :beer: It was subtle yet effective!


----------



## wingaddict (Sep 16, 2009)

teamwaterfowl_mn said:


> defiantly northern birds for sure


"northern" greenwing teal Huh? :rollin:

I agree with Scott Leduc, adding the 'Sconi reference was a nice touch. :lol:


----------



## teamwaterfowl_mn (Nov 19, 2009)

They were talking about the leafs game and calling each other hosers before we sneaked up on them so what would you think.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

teamwaterfowl_mn said:


> They were talking about the leafs game and calling each other hosers before we sneaked up on them so what would you think.


 :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## Sportin' Woodies (Jun 26, 2006)

congrats looks like "the hunt of a lifetime"
2 guns=twice as many dead birds.
8)


----------



## kkelly (Apr 19, 2008)

WOW!! Thats so cool! I wish I was cool enough to go Roost Busting as a Non-Res! I am so thankful that you guys took the time and energy to crawl for 15 mins up to a huge slough to take out a bunch of ducks and geese. Its also really sweet that you had to drive from another state, waste all your gas money on boos and then ruin waterfowling for the hunters that actually have to work for their birds in North Dakota. Please...pretty please- come back to North Dakota and ruin some more hunting for us. Thanks!

Really are people that STUPID?! I've only been hunting for a few years now, but I even know what NOT to do while hunting... aka ROOST BUSTING!
:x


----------



## jrp267 (Dec 17, 2007)

And we have a winner. The biggest tard to fall for the trolling. :withstupid:


----------



## Andrew Bremseth (Aug 1, 2007)

kkelly said:


> WOW!! Thats so cool! I wish I was cool enough to go Roost Busting as a Non-Res! I am so thankful that you guys took the time and energy to crawl for 15 mins up to a huge slough to take out a bunch of ducks and geese. Its also really sweet that you had to drive from another state, waste all your gas money on boos and then ruin waterfowling for the hunters that actually have to work for their birds in North Dakota. Please...pretty please- come back to North Dakota and ruin some more hunting for us. Thanks!
> 
> Really are people that STUPID?! I've only been hunting for a few years now, but I even know what NOT to do while hunting... aka ROOST BUSTING!
> :x


Does boos mean booze or something else? :beer:


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

LOL, Good stuff.. Set The Hook!

Roost Busting = Limits Fast
:stirpot:


----------



## sodakhunter13 (Feb 2, 2007)

I really can't belive it took someone that long to completely fall for it! Good work!


----------

